# On Hold Music/Advertising for iPhone?



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is an iphone app or software to install music/advertising while you put your customers on hold? I use my iphone as my business phone and would like music playing while we put customers on hold.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know of such application, but this brings up a question in my mind...wouldn't you have to pay some sort of royalty fees to use most music? not being critical...just wondering


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TshirtGuru said:


> Does anyone know if there is an iphone app or software to install music/advertising while you put your customers on hold? I use my iphone as my business phone and would like music playing while we put customers on hold.


is there a 'hold' feature on the iPhone? I haven't seen that yet.

With some phone systems like RingCentral, you can have the calls forwarded to your iphone (or any phone) and you can press a certain key combination to put the caller on hold and have them listen to music.

So if you signed up for RingCentral and then used their RingCentral iphone app, it may be possible.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Rodney said:


> is there a 'hold' feature on the iPhone? I haven't seen that yet.
> 
> With some phone systems like RingCentral, you can have the calls forwarded to your iphone (or any phone) and you can press a certain key combination to put the caller on hold and have them listen to music.
> 
> So if you signed up for RingCentral and then used their RingCentral iphone app, it may be possible.


Thanks guys. 

As for the royalties, there is an issue there which is probably why Apple hasn't been able to put it out there. 

The iphone has both a mute and hold button. I actually found one called "PLEASE HOLD" but it doesn't work. A forum also insists it doesn't work lol. So i'll check out ringcentral!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The iphone has both a mute and hold button.


LOL, I just had to call myself to test that out. First time I've seen that "hold" button


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I have to ask from a different point of view, why would you want to put someone on hold? If you had the time to take the call, why not just work the call? Other than in person contact, the phone is your best chance to connect with customers and make them feel special. People hate being put on hold even more than they hate getting voice mail.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Liberty said:


> I have to ask from a different point of view, why would you want to put someone on hold? If you had the time to take the call, why not just work the call? Other than in person contact, the phone is your best chance to connect with customers and make them feel special. People hate being put on hold even more than they hate getting voice mail.


We don't answer the phone and immediately place them on hold.

We answer the phone, ask what they need, and they tell us, then we need to calculate a quote which may take 1 or 2 minutes but I don't want them hearing me or someone else breathing and typing away or yelling at my fiance for help.

People don't seem to mind being placed on hold for a quick minute for a quote, but the reason I want music or something there is so they don't think they are disconnected.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I think this is a good idea. As a customer, I generally wouldn't expect to get a quote back on the first phone call. A minute or two on hold is no problem.

Plus unexpected things come up: you take a call because you can, then something catches fire


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Solmu said:


> Plus unexpected things come up: you take a call because you can, then something catches fire


Oh....it has happened. 

Can you imagine your pallets catching on fire because you forgot to remove it from the flash and your customers hearing, "HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELPPPP Fireeee!"

I think you would lose that customer instantly.


----------

